# Copies of Nazi files transferred



## Allegra (Aug 22, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Europe | Copies of Nazi files transferred

*"The keepers of a vast archive of Nazi documents on the Holocaust have transferred copies of millions of files to museums in Israel and the US.* 

The electronic transfer is part of an agreement to open up the Bad Arolsen archive, overseen by the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC). The files, kept in Germany, were found in concentration camps and other Nazi prisons at the end of World War II.
......
The archive will only be fully opened to the public when the 2006 protocol is ratified by Italy, France and Greece. That is expected later this year. 
......
The 47 million files stored in the spa town of Bad Arolsen hold meticulously recorded information on forced labourers, concentration camp victims and political prisoners. They take up 26km (16 miles) of shelving."


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 22, 2007)

You know... I'm expecting this to open up a whole lot of cans of worms, so to speak. It will take probably another century or more before the dust settles once it's done. However, it's an important resource for our understanding of this past century... I just think there are going to be a lot of very heated debates about things that are found here.....


----------

